# Another Tree Trimmer Electrocuted



## TreemanFJR (Aug 29, 2006)

It is just a coincidence that both of these men(the other man was from the other electrocution i just posted) were 43 years old. This happened just yesterday (Aug. 28, 2006) and is only a few minutes from me. The other thread I posted happened about a week ago. I read about all of the other injuries and fatalities on here all the time, but when it occurs close to home it really does hit me a lot more.

http://www.nwherald.com/CommunitySection/364568376819031.php




Tree trimmer electrocuted

[published on Tue, Aug 29, 2006]

PISTAKEE HIGHLANDS – A 43-year-old Lake in the Hills man hung dead from a tree Monday for more than two hours after he was electrocuted while tree trimming at a residence on Rand Drive.

Pastor Zepeda, 600 Delaware Drive, died about 4:45 p.m. when a tree limb he was cutting fell onto a power line and jolted him to death. Zepeda ran home-based Arborcare tree service and was anchored in the tree with a rope and harness when he died.

Rescue crews had to wait more than two hours – while ComEd and a special rescue team were called in and the scene was photographed – before Zepeda's body could be removed, said Sgt. Steve Schmitt of the McHenry County Sheriff's Department.

"Once he was electrocuted, there was nothing we could do to save him," said Mike Majercik, assistant chief of the McHenry Township Fire Protection District. "We had to have the power cut and we got a rescue team in to do a high-rope rescue."

Nearby, his wife rested on the front bumper of a drizzle-coated white sports utility vehicle with her hands on her head, weeping over her loss, while rescue crews worked to remove the body.

His four children, meanwhile, waited teary-eyed in the back seat of the same vehicle, parked on Deeparth Drive.

The man's body was visible from Deerpath Drive as he hung suspended about 30 feet above ground.

The body was taken down from the tree about 7:10 p.m. with help from a ComEd bucket truck.

"He was cutting with a hand saw when a limb fell," said Ariel Santano, who was working with Zepeda at the time of the accident. Santano also identified himself as the brother-in-law of the wife. "We did notice the power lines, but we were doing it very carefully."

It was raining around the time of the accident.

Zepeda recently had started the tree business and moved to the United States from Mexico about two years ago, Santano said.

Maureen Papp, who lives at 503 Rand Drive, said she instantly knew something was wrong when she heard a loud zap and a man yelling.

"I knew it was a holler for help and I looked over and called for help," said Papp, who dialed 911. "I don't know if the limb got stuck on him, but he was jolted badly. We were looking for something to throw at [the limb] to knock it off."

Nobody was home at the property where Zepeda was working at the time of the accident.

– Northwest Herald reporter Jocelyn Allison contributed to this report.


----------



## l2edneck (Aug 29, 2006)

im speechless,it scares me most becuzz of the children i sure hope the couldnt see him.makes me hug my kids all the more.


----------



## TreemanFJR (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah when I read about the wife and four kids I literally shivered. I really wish everyone to be safe. If you have to take the extra time to do things safe by all means do it.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 30, 2006)

TreemanFJR said:


> "We did notice the power lines, but we were doing it very carefully."




Uh, yeah. Very carefully. Tell that to his wife and children.


:bang:


----------

